# Cheap backstops?



## n3rday

Okay, I've been thinking about making a backstop for indoor/outdoor use for my RWS 34. Right now I'm just using old pieces of wood, they've done okay for 300 rounds or so, but they'll get chewed apart eventually.

Someone told me that I could put some Duct Seal into a circuit breaker box. Has anyone done this, does it work well? Where can I find the circuit breaker box and duct seal (Lowe's probably?) and how much will it run me? Finally, how thick should the putty be to stop a .177 going ~1000 fps?

If anyone has any recommendations for a backstop that would work better, that would be great too.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

I would just get a cardboard box, then break down other card board boxes and put them in one. Make a bunch of layers or cardboard. It will cost you nothing and last quite a while.

:-?


----------



## n3rday

Wow, sounds like a much easier solution than I would have thought of. How many layers of cardboard will a .177 go through?


----------



## Stan200

Wow, that is the first time I've heard anyone else mention that. I flaten coffee boxes from my office and use liquid nails to glue the plies together. It works great. I typically use about 8-10 boxes to make a cardboard brick. Ususally, the pellets will drill inot it and then start to stack up so they won't go through. My latest used 5 layers, a peice of 20 Gauge sheet metal and one more ply of cardboard on the back to keep it quiet. That has been the best. Every time it gets worn out I just add a new piece of cardboard to the front.


----------



## darkgael

Similar to the posts above, a corrugated cardboard box about the same dimensions as a newspaper - easy to find. Fill the box with newspapers, duct tape it closed. Staple a target to it (so that you are shooting at the face of the newspapers, not the edges), and you are good to go. As the paper wears, you pull out the chewed up stuff and add new.
Pete


----------



## cybertronflux

I take a cardboard box and fill it with old phonebooks and some rug squares. 3 layers of books and some rug is all it takes. i hit my boxes with .22 magnum and 7 1/2 shot 12ga and it never went thru. just last week i took my box apart after anout 1400 rounds of pellets and it was only about half way thru the books, i still could have shot another 1000 pellets at it.


----------



## gunattic

old carpet squares have worked for me too.


----------



## blowgunner62

Carpet seems to work very well. Just get a cardboard box and put three or four layers of carpet at the back, then stuff wadded up newspaper or magazine pages in front of that.

The circuit breaker box would cost way to much just for something to shoot into.


----------



## knutson24

I use a 1/2 in peice of plexiglass with a 3inch thick peice of that pink stryo foam insulation duct taped too it. YOu would think the plexi glass would shatter or break but nope. The pellets go straight through the styrofoam and shatter on impact all you need to do is replace the stryofoam once in awhile


----------



## newtexas2006

my 2 cent, go buy a wax/soft gel and melt it about 3 to 5 inches thick into whatever u can thinking of(like small carton box)...... than reheat when the wax is bad shade. I recommend soft gel.


----------



## fprefect

What I really enjoy doing is shooting holes in at least half of the 10 different telephone directories(only ONE of which contains "most" of all the business numbers in service) that we now receive in my neck of the woods. They measure at least 1 1/2 inches in thickness and will stop just about all .177 pellets fired at up to 1000fps. Why 10 phone books?? I have no idea but the darn things are a pain to depose of and get this perverse enjoyment out of destroying the damn things.

Seriously, just a cheap metal pellet trap, or your electrical box, stuffed with old rags will stand up to at least a couple hundred rounds before it's time to change out the rags. Have not had a singe ricochet. Just cut your targets to the size of the trap's "holder" and just slide 'em in. Cheap and should last indefinitely.

F. Prefect


----------



## bandmiller2

I put togather a wood box with a piece of 1/4" steel plate at an angle and a little sand on the bottom.Top of the box has one of those spring clips.I put a piece of cardboard over the front so sand won't splash out place target in clip and have at it. Frank C.


----------

